# Passed Red Belt test!



## lulflo (Dec 5, 2006)

I just tested with a couple of friends in Payson, AZ. I am now a half black sash! It was a great test too! Just wanted to fill in those who may be intersted.

Farang - Larry


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats and time to start training again


----------



## The Kidd (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome! Keep up the good work.


----------



## crushing (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats and keep on keepin' on!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations! Keep up the good work!


----------



## lulflo (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the support. You're right! Time to start training again. Will the madness ever end?  Two or three days of eating whatever I want is my reward, then tomorrow it will be back to the grind.

Farang - Larry


----------



## Kacey (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations!  Enjoy the higher level of training as you start to prepare for the next test - black belt!!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2006)

Heh heh heh.  Congratulations!

Good luck!  Good training!

Farang


----------



## exile (Dec 5, 2006)

Well done, Larry! Have my own red belt test in TKD looming in January, am dreading it (of course)... take pleasure in your success, and then...

`... back to the makiwara!' :wink1:

To answer your question:  the madness _never_ ends. I half suspect that's one of the big reasons we do this stuff....


----------



## lulflo (Dec 5, 2006)

Good Luck Exile. 

I will share a tactic I used - for what it's worth anyway. I just kept saying out loud over and over again. I am calm. I am relaxed. I would then take on the breathing of a calm and relaxed person and it would in fact bring me to a calm and relaxed place. Then from there, I would add in other phrases like; I am prepared, I am ready, etc.

Farang - Larry


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats on passing your test


----------



## exile (Dec 5, 2006)

lulflo said:


> Good Luck Exile.



Thanks, very much, for the kind thought, Larry... 



lulflo said:


> I will share a tactic I used - for what it's worth anyway. I just kept saying out loud over and over again. I am calm. I am relaxed. I would then take on the breathing of a calm and relaxed person and it would in fact bring me to a calm and relaxed place. Then from there, I would add in other phrases like; I am prepared, I am ready, etc.
> 
> Farang - Larry



I really do believe that this kind of deliberate self-reassurance works---I've done it a few times in the past, and without a doubt it helped---the trick is to remember to _do_ it!! Thanks for the reminder. I am definitely going to try to practice that technique when the time comes.


----------



## bydand (Dec 5, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## zDom (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Drac (Dec 6, 2006)

Any achievement by a member of our family is of interest..CONGRATS!!


----------



## MJS (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats!! Keep training hard!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## kosho (Dec 6, 2006)

Enjoy the feeling, nice job
 steve


----------



## Miles (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations!

What did you have to do for your test?  What do you have to learn for your next test?

Miles


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 6, 2006)

Let me know if I can be of any help, Larry.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 7, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## matt.m (Dec 7, 2006)

congrats to you my friend


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 7, 2006)

*WAY TO GO, LARRY!:highfive: artyon: *


----------



## lulflo (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you all!

I will keep you in mind SheSulsa, thank you! Are you going to be at Sulsa camp in 2007?

Miles, to answer your question:

I had two short forms and one long form, one set of techniques defending against kicking, one set of techniques defending against someone grabbing both of my wrists, kick test (eight kicks in three seconds), falling techniques, grappling, sparring, throwing, breaking (three hand strikes and three kicks), and an oral test.

I am not sure of everything that will be new for black belt test, but I know there will be at least three new sets of techniques and a new long form plus I have to be ready to perform any and all of the criteria for the previous belt testings.

Thanks again for the support 

Farang - Larry


----------



## Miles (Dec 9, 2006)

Sounds like a very comprehensive test!  Congratulations again and best wishes for your continued training toward your black belt.

Miles


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 9, 2006)

lulflo said:


> I will keep you in mind SheSulsa, thank you! Are you going to be at Sulsa camp in 2007?


Boy I sure wanna!  I have some family issues to settle first and a daughter who needs to go.



> I am not sure of everything that will be new for black belt test, but I know there will be at least three new sets of techniques and a new long form plus I have to be ready to perform any and all of the criteria for the previous belt testings.



Cross-train, Larry.  You will need as much endurance as you can gain.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 10, 2006)

Congratulations!!! 

artyon:artyon:
​


----------



## Pheonix (Dec 11, 2006)

You have my congrats as well and i am sure that you have earned it


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Dec 11, 2006)

Well good for you, congrats. Keep training hard!:mst:


----------



## kyo sa nim (Jan 26, 2007)

Excellent job!  I was privileged to witness that test with both of your teachers and you had a geat test!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 26, 2007)

kyo sa nim said:


> Excellent job!  I was privileged to witness that test with both of your teachers and you had a geat test!


Welcome to MartialTalk, KSN. :asian:


----------



## lulflo (Jan 26, 2007)

Kam sa hap ni da Kyo Sa Nim!

It was my priviledge and I look forward to seeing you.  Again, thank you 

Farang - Larry


----------

